# gear vendors



## 64SOFTTOPGTO (Oct 27, 2010)

i have a gear vendors overdrive for a th400 that i want to sell but i need to know when i remove it is the only thing i need to replace is the tail shaft housing [i know i need to lengthen the drive shaft] and how do i know if it is a short tail or long ,thank you


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

64SOFTTOPGTO said:


> i have a gear vendors overdrive for a th400 that i want to sell but i need to know when i remove it is the only thing i need to replace is the tail shaft housing [i know i need to lengthen the drive shaft] and how do i know if it is a short tail or long ,thank you


Send me the OD unit and I'll tell you ... 

Actually, there were three different tail housings used for the TH400. I'm attaching a photo that shows the different dimensions on it (lower right) and several others.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Why would you remove it?? Turbo 400 and gear vendors makes the best OD trans ever! I have one in my 454 SS and it makes the 3.73s a highway gear.


----------



## 64SOFTTOPGTO (Oct 27, 2010)

i need the money


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

I have $50:seeya:J/K

I hear that! Needing money sucks bad. I have let some really rare parts go that I was saving for a rain day in the last couple years. plus a few cars that made me literally sick to my stomach watch go out the driveway. This econimy is really really sucking. I am only 40 and have seen some stuff in the late 70' and 80's about break my parents to have us living in a box. But right now is even worst for many more then back then.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

And you don't want to sell the tranny. Got it, how much for the GV? Gear vendors are very reliable, just a few telephone style wire jacks to the remotes. Love my GV.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

64, think it over....the money you get for a used GV unit today will be quickly eclipsed by the increased cost of fuel for your ride....depending on your annual mileage, etc. It will be more expensive over time if you SELL it. Keep the GV and find something ELSE to sell!!! (Pogs, Beany Babies, etc.)


----------



## 64SOFTTOPGTO (Oct 27, 2010)

jetstang said:


> And you don't want to sell the tranny. Got it, how much for the GV? Gear vendors are very reliable, just a few telephone style wire jacks to the remotes. Love my GV.


$1750 + shipping it has 0 miles on it


----------



## 64SOFTTOPGTO (Oct 27, 2010)

i'm keeping it


----------



## Jeff's Classics (Feb 24, 2010)

64SOFTTOPGTO said:


> i'm keeping it


Good choice...
GV is high on my list of additions to my '68.


----------

